# Mate for a day



## barnacle dave (Oct 9, 2007)

What is the going rate to hire an experienced mate for a day's fishing for wahoo and mahi.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

6 beers and a sammich!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

5 beers, a breakfast burrito and 2 sticks of celery.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

lol, I'll help clean the boat, and bring my own lunch lol


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Cheap slut.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Cheap slut.


:whistling: lol I guess I should know how big the boat is first..... this could get out of control.... I'll bring my lunch... ha ha


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Realtor by the looks of those snapper on your Facebook I'm the one that needs to be washing your boat! Nice fish


----------



## Cynoscion27 (Nov 2, 2016)

A fair share of fish and lunch. No beer required.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

I misinterpreted the title!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

A case of beer


----------



## barnacle dave (Oct 9, 2007)

I was curious. I would like to start trolling maybe in the spring. I have a Tiara 270 with twin gas engines, cruises easily at 18-20 kts and is easy on fuel. I am trying to find someone who would be willing to teach us about bait rigging and trolling spread. I would make sure there is plenty of beer available and viene sausages. I wouldn't mind paying someone to help us out.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

barnacle dave said:


> I was curious. I would like to start trolling maybe in the spring. I have a Tiara 270 with twin gas engines, cruises easily at 18-20 kts and is easy on fuel. I am trying to find someone who would be willing to teach us about bait rigging and trolling spread. I would make sure there is plenty of beer available and viene sausages. I wouldn't mind paying someone to help us out.


There plenty of good "trollers" (Meaning people that actually know what their doing while trolling) But then again, I have caught just about everything in the GOM ('cept that sword fish) dragging stuff around. experiment with speeds, (I don't really think color matters to much) on current breaks, and around the summertime weed patches. Don't forget to jug deep around the weed lines.... Tuna and wahoo (even billfish)sometimes are under them, if not caught on the toll, they may be deeper.... just because there aren't any takers trolling, doesn't mean no ones home.....


----------

